# I Just Have to Ask...



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

ive always wondered this and im probably gonna sound stupid but oo well...but in long backcountry trips how does one go about taking shits? lol

biodegradable bags or something?...but what about toilet paper lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dig a hole, take a dump, burn the tp. 

Some places may require you to use WAG bags or the like.

Most of my winter trips involve a hut or a yurt. There are outhouses at these, so it's pretty easy to figure out what to do...


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

yea makes sense...just kinda weird to think about trying to take a dump in some deep pow :laugh:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

eh yer soft killz  hut trips are cool once or twice a year.... but i'm usually tentin' it


find a horizontal log at knee height with a good view, dig hole, enjoy view while forming a couple of snow wedges.... yea i said snow wedges... its like a snowball with a mohawk - like half a UFO.... poor little snow aliens, they never knew what was coming...

leave no TP in the BC, and it ain't gonna burn in the snow.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> eh yer soft killz  hut trips are cool once or twice a year.... but i'm usually tentin' it
> 
> 
> find a horizontal log at knee height with a good view, dig hole, enjoy view while forming a couple of snow wedges.... yea i said snow wedges... its like a snowball with a mohawk - like half a UFO.... poor little snow aliens, they never knew what was coming...
> ...


damn dude how do you deal with the whole frozen asshole thing? lol...and doesnt that leave you with some wicked swamp ass?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am soft! Your climate also happens to be a hell of a lot warmer than around here too. It can be pretty miserable winter camping around here. In the spring no problem. The thing is that we go so damn many huts, you can almost always find one in a location where you want to be.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

swilber08 said:


> damn dude how do you deal with the whole frozen asshole thing? lol...and doesnt that leave you with some wicked swamp ass?


yer just using a small ridge of ice-like snow.... just crackin' it - yer not smearing snow all over yer arse.

you get back in the tent in a warm sleeping bag or back into fleece or longjohns hiking around and just like any small bit of sweat gets wicked so does any moisture you may have... swamp ass not an issue, although regardless of your shitinthewoods method any extended BC trip will be followed by a long hot shower - and you're just gonna find some dingleberries.



killclimbz said:


> I am soft! Your climate also happens to be a hell of a lot warmer than around here too. It can be pretty miserable winter camping around here. In the spring no problem. The thing is that we go so damn many huts, you can almost always find one in a location where you want to be.


hell, the colder the drier the better. yea its warmer out here, but our nighttime temps in the BC are usually in the mid to low teens or twenty. still cold enough to fuck you up and kill you if you aren't taking the right steps. 

starting to see a few more huts out here, but still very little. we don't have the tourism infrastructure ($$$) to demand them. too many long approaches on these flat ass volcanos


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I wish night time temps mid winter were mid teens to low twenties. We are talking single digits. Frequently below zero. 

I spent a MLK weekend at Janet's Cabin a few years back. High daytime temps were barely over 10. That's cold.

Of course there are exceptions, and with planning a weekend of camping can have decent overnight temps.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm with killclimbz here. TP and Yurts are the way to go. I normally have no trouble burning my TP (you're making fires in the BC when you camp, right?) and if I do it's a result of wind not wetness. Where I go BC mostly (in southern Co) the temps can go below zero degrees during the day so camping is nearly out of the question plus I hate carrying all of that gear. I'd never use the snow in crack method unless I absolutely had to. It's an unpleasant method and dingleberries are totally unacceptable.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Had real problems with this in india, sudden cases of delhi belly at 4000m was not an uncommon occurance. I found that those thin socks you get for free on airlines work wonders, one whipe then fould in half on itself and into a zip lock plastic bag to go on the fire at night  or if your weird i guess you could wash and reuse them like a cotton nappy


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ElChupocabra said:


> (you're making fires in the BC when you camp, right?) .


fuck no...


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Just find a rabbit or a sleeping owl to wipe with...


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

EagleTalons said:


> Just find a rabbit or a sleeping owl to wipe with...


best advice so far...I perfer rabbits that are awake so I get the satisfaction of running them down first :laugh:


----------

